# Compatable for salt and fresh?



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I've read that there are fish that can live in both fresh and saltwater. is this true?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, Mollys


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, it doesn't mean you can throw them from one tank to another. Just like pH, fish need to be acclimated to a new salinity.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Yea, I figured that. Its kinda cool that they can be in both salt and fresh. Can they breed in both too? Or does the water have to be within a certain salinity for them to breed?


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Most fish like this live their lives in more salty water, then head up into rivers and delta's to breed. Generally dropping the salinity will induce breeding.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool. Thanks for the info.


----------

